# Saturday league now



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Updated


----------



## Branches (Mar 4, 2017)

This sounds great. I would be interested.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

GLLS is going out of west harbor on 22 April. just a heads up. They will probably pull 70 boats.


----------



## Lundr16 (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe GLLS is 4/29/18.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Yes glls is 4/29


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

You have four of your events on the same day as GLLS events or I would join you in a second and I know two other guys that would too.The dates are April 22/July 8/August 12/and September 2.Somebody somewhere needs to run a Saturday"s only circuit,everybody does Sunday's lol.


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

we could change those to Saturday tournaments if you want? I wouldn't mind that at all!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I would like to fish a couple events on your schedule Ryan.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Ryan Kunkel said:


> we could change those to Saturday tournaments if you want? I wouldn't mind that at all!


 If you can change them all to Saturday's I'm in for all of them for sure.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I believe bass season is closed till 4/29 this year ?
They are talking to moving to July 1st


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

puregreen said:


> I believe bass season is closed till 4/29 this year ?
> They are talking to moving to July 1st


may 1st to june 29th is prohibited. any dates before or after are a go


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Ryan Kunkel said:


> may 1st to june 29th is prohibited. any dates before or after are a go


I ment 6 29 sorry


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

GO follow my “port Clinton bassers” Saturday league! It’s on Facebook


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

Keep me posted Ryan . interested


----------

